# Paxil Manufacturer GlaxoSmithKline Sued



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

For anyone out there struggling with depression along with IBS, I wanted to point out this story on yahoo! news: http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...xosmithkline_dc Apparently GlaxoSmithKline is being accused of withholding negative studies about Paxil's effect on children. I don't think it will have any repercussions for adults on Paxil, but it certainly stains GlaxoSmithKline's credibility.BackFire


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah,they seems to overestimated the potential of their drugs and underestimated the side effects.


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

actually they are being sued by the American Psycholical Assn. for false advertising of it's effetiveness for kids. Nothing to do with safety. Yahoo tends to be one of the worst intent news sources.tom


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Actually, there has been reports of suicide with young children who were on Paxil....not just in the states, in other countries as well. I am a registered nurse and work for a Psy adolescence facility. The docs I work with quit prescribing it. Also, as poet mentioned, the effectiveness is lousy.Lizzie


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

The story isn't yahoo! news, its Reuters, and it clearly says they are being sued by the state of New York. No retractions have been printed, so I assume it is accurate.


----------

